

"Millennials believe stormy weather can interfere with cloud computing" - gu
http://www.citrix.com/news/announcements/aug-2012/most-americans-confused-by-cloud-computing-according-to-national.html

======
abracar
I knew dates could be awkward, but still... "Interestingly, an additional 17
percent have pretended to know what the cloud was during a first date."

